# Push pole repair



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Aluminum?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Aluminum?


fiberglass. Old pole from 1997 put a Stiffy extension on and thats what bent. I can use it cause its slight but when i get back I'd like to fix it for good..blow tourch


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There's worn out writing on my push pole. It says PUO then POLL or POO its hard to make out. Maybe only Bob Lemay knows the maker


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I backed mine into a garage and broke it before. I used a stiffy ferule kit to repair. Or if you are near carbon marine, I'm sure he has them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If it is fiberglass and remained bent, you have more to fix than a bend.

EDIT: When I saw your thread title I immediately thought it came off your boat in tow


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Its slightly bent at the joint. Im going to take it apart and put it back together


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

So it just got a little loose at the ferrule? Easy fix


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What kind of marine epoxy should i use. I used the epoxy that Stiffy sent the first time. That did not work so i need better


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

JB Weld.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FlyBy said:


> JB Weld.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

I’ve had good service from the 5minute epoxy sold at auto parts stores for different uses. Once glued a water neck back in a chevy diesel truck in the middle of a hay field with it, held for 6 months and was still holding when I sold the truck. No worries, I pointed it out to the buyer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I purchased a $14 heat gun from Harbor Freight gets to 1,200 BTU. It works way better that a hair dryer. Pulled the feral out of both ends then decided to take off the foot and point cause I found water in it and will seal it up. I have some JB but it looks like I'll need at lest 3 for the job. I will also need a new PVC Feral cause the last one is toast and broken
I heated the part I needed then pulled it out with a glove or plyers I had to make sure I heated down the pole to cover the length of the feral. Couldn't have done it without the help of my bird dog Annie


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I 2nd the jb weld. Repaired some pretty crazy stuff with it


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Your ferrule was made of pvc? 

What are you replacing it with?

I used a piece of hardwood dowel from the box store as a ferrule in my push pole, encapsulated in epoxy of course.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Various companies make push pole repair ferrules.
1. Here's a link for fiberglass ones for a Moonlighter pole: 
https://tuppens.com/moonlighter-ferrule-repair-kit

2. Here's a link for most Stiffy push poles but not their "Extreme" model: http://stiffypushpoles.com/stiffy-accessories/ferrule-kit-standard

3. Here's one for Mudhole's MHX poles: http://www.mudhole.com/Ferrule-Repair-Kit-for-MHX-Push-Poles

4. Here's one for Carbon Marine poles with 1.25" ID: https://shop.carbonmarine.com/Carbon-Marine-Push-pole-Ferrule-Kit-Carbon-Marine-Ferrule-Kit.htm

5. Finally, if you have an odd sized push pole like the Stiffy Extreme, here's a company that makes carbon fiber ferrules in lots of different diameters: https://www.rockwestcomposites.com/...on-fiber-tubing/ferrule-joining-carbon-tubing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a 2' section of schedule 80 that i will have to sand to fit, its 1" . Then some PC -11 epoxy in a container big enough to do the whole project, its water proof. I could have used a wooden dowel but the schedule 40 that was encased in epoxy broke.
Thanks for all the suggestions
Hope this helps someone that needs to extend their PP or fix a broken one


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

1) call sanford and son and get some more used materials.
2) rob the grandkids inheritance fund for new pole.
c) get this epoxy pack >>>>


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go to pcepoxy.com
it was easy to mix and work with. I put everything together last evening except for the set screw for the foot. I don't know why i need that screw but it had it on there so i guess ill put it back
this morning everything seemed fit and the epoxy had hardenedt

i had to sand down the schedule 80 feral from 1" . That took some time with my big circular grinder. I had to cut off about 6" of the pole because it had split with heating. 
I'm going to use it this year and maybe get a new on next year. Ill go with Pole Cat cause i know him and they have good prices


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think i finally identified my push pole from '97. There was a photo on here at the begining as you open the page. I saw a picture of a point and foot that said GLoomis. Thats my pole, i thought. So i have a gloomis

why is it so hard to find the post related to the pictures the mod post
i saw it came from Classified went there could not find it then searched and still couldnt find it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Up date still have that fiberglass pole but now have a new 24' MHX


----------

